# Matagorda Surf



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anybody been fishing the surf down in Matagorda? One of my favorite places to fish, and I'm hoping to make a trip soon. Been reading on here lately about the seaweed being thick. Just curious to see of anyone has any reports. 

Thanks,
kr


----------



## Andy_c (Sep 18, 2007)

i guess nobody has been there. i need to get back over that way soon. love to fish out there when i get a chance. sure would be nice to hear what has been happening there.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Im going to try to hit it up tomorrow.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I was down there the weekend of the 4,5,6and 7th.. weed was prettty bad and the wind was blowing,, one good thing is you did have to worry about skeeters


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

jeeptex said:


> Im going to try to hit it up tomorrow.


please post what the conditions are,,


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Will do. Dont know how early Im going to get down there. Hoping the forcasted rain isnt too bad.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I knew somebody had to be fishing down there. I'm hoping to go in a couple of weeks. Please keep us posted on how y'all do.

Thanks,
kr


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Jeep, keep me updated too please!!! I am new on 2cool.... But I am planning a trip to the surf in Matagorda for friday. Seems like the best day this week wind wise.


----------



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got off the phone with a friend who is down in Matagorda. They just drove down the beach about 10 miles. He said nothing has changed, the surf isn't too rough, weeds are bad, and he only saw one big pod of bait.

Also, it looks like the winds are going to switch back around to the South...


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great! I'll be down there Thursday through Monday, hopefully the wind will lay down this weekend. Finally back to the coast!!


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

*horrible weed*

i was down there this weekend around sargen and mitchells cut and the weed is bad, from the wash to the dunes also about 2-3 feet high. smell is horrible and the mosquitos were pretty bad as well.couldnt keep a line in the water more than 5 min max


----------



## allmil (May 8, 2012)

Greenwing7 said:


> Great! I'll be down there Thursday through Monday, hopefully the wind will lay down this weekend. Finally back to the coast!!


Do you have a fishing report?

Thinking about going down to Sargent next week


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Fished out of POC this past weekend. IMO weed is too bad to do much from the beach.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The only way you can fish with shark lines or long rods it now is when you have a light northerly, or light and variable wind. You could always fish the holes close to the beach with light tackle. I was there saturday and my buddy caught a 27 inch red in a hole close to the beach. You will be plucking weed all day but at least you can catch fish.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Matty Weed*

Here's a pic from Matty this past Saturday at the pier. Weed was real thick up as far as I drove North, 8 miles or so. Was at Sargent earlier in the day, very little weed in the water, but the water was completely sanded out. Waded for a couple hours 200 yards North of the cut with no success and an array of plastics. My first trip to both places though, just took a drive to scope out new places to fish. I will definitley be back when conditions are right.


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

We fished the matagorda surf last Tuesday, wensday and Thursday and absolutely hammered the trout. Weed wasn't bad the further you went down but the fish seemed to be hanging around the weed coming in.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any updates on gorda? Thinking of going out Thursday.


----------



## hucklebarry (May 14, 2012)

Saturday there were some big mats of grass coming in late, but a few guys still had some big lines out. Green water was 300-400 yards out. We cut in and fished the back bays and caught a few trout and rat reds.


----------

